# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Πληρες συστημα υπολογιστη

## spirakos

Τιμη: 150 Ευρω

Μια λυση για καποιον που δεν εχει υπολογιστη και θελει να κανει τη δουλεια του οικονομικα
Ειναι ολα οσα φαινονται στη φωτο και δινονται πακετο
IMG_20180606_183430.jpgIMG_20180606_181446.jpgIMG_20180606_181659.jpg
IMG_20180606_181405.jpgIMG_20180606_181828.jpgNew Bitmap Image (3).jpg

Θα ανεβασω και μερικες ακομα μεσω redirect

----------

